# Whitehaven Wave



## himmelblau (Feb 25, 2010)

I had to wait nearly 5 years to get these photos, I first saw the "Wave" lit-up in 2003 and it was 2008 before I saw it lit-up again and was able to take these photos:

































Brian


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

Great pics. I live about 8 miles away and didn't even know that the wave existed. Often cycle there on the cycle path too!


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

brilliant pics,well done. :thumbup:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

wow, v nice! good pics m8


----------



## himmelblau (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks, I try. My lass says I'm very trying 

Brian


----------



## jl9139 (Apr 16, 2010)

wow thanks for sharing!


----------



## shag (Mar 9, 2010)

Brilliant :thumbsup: What equipment and settings did you have?


----------



## himmelblau (Feb 25, 2010)

Nikon D200 with a Sigma 18-200mm f/3.5-6.3 DC OS lens, camera was on manual and centre weighted ISO 200 up to 800 used surrounding objects to support the camera due to the length of exposure.

If I had known the wave was going to be lit, I would have used my tripod and a remote release, as it was we were returning from a day out and noticed the wave was lit-up so it was a case of making good with what was to hand.


----------



## malus65 (Dec 23, 2009)

Cool pics! :good: :good:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Looks so eerie.


----------

